# My cat Misty



## Philip silkner (May 18, 2021)

Hi I’m new ....I adopted my cat misty on August 2 2019 at 11 week old from humane society...She was born may 15 2019...And just turned 2 years old..Glad to be hear


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi and welcome! Misty is adorable! I love that last picture of her. She looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Philip silkner (May 18, 2021)

Thank you 😊 I love her so much


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome! I am sure you do! She's beautiful! She looks like a MaineCoon in that picture. She is very fluffy!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

LOVE the whiskers. ♥
I always like luxurious whiskers on a cat, and Misty's are wonderful.


----------



## Philip silkner (May 18, 2021)

Mosi said:


> LOVE the whiskers. ♥
> I always like luxurious whiskers on a cat, and Misty's are wonderful.


So long they are


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum hope to see ya around!
Aww, Misty is so cute!!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That picture of her in the basin is very cute too!


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

eldercat said:


> That picture of her in the basin is very cute too!


My cat used to do that too. So cute..and had the interest in human food as well.


----------

